# Regular Season Game 82: Houston Rockets vs. Los Angeles Clippers (End of Season)



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*


































Meh........​


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Regular Season Game 82: Houston Rockets vs. Los Angeles Clippers*

Let McGrady, Alston, Battier, and Mutombo rest. Scola should play for a few minutes. This is a game for the bench.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 82: Houston Rockets vs. Los Angeles Clippers*

I wouldn't sleep on the Clippers. We need this game but Id put McGrady and Battier on the bench just in case somethin goes wrong. Oh and Im goin to this game!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Do we want the Spurs or Jazz...

Or do we not have an option anymore?


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 82: Houston Rockets vs. Los Angeles Clippers*



Krimzon said:


> Let McGrady, Alston, Battier, and Mutombo rest. Scola should play for a few minutes. This is a game for the bench.


This game is different. It decides who we play in the playoffs. I want to play Utah, so we won't get blown out every game by the Spurs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

last game of the season, to determine our playoff seeding. Lets close out strong guys!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Rockets take this to help secure home court advantage for the first round.** Bring on the* utah jazz.:rules:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Do we want the Spurs or Jazz...


Not saying that I completely miss him but, No Bonzi Wells means I'd actually rather face the Jazz over San Antonio.

If we play Utah in the first round I would actually consider doing some different things like putting Shane on Deron Williams at times and letting Rafer guard Ronnie Brewer. I know Brewer has about 4 inches on him but there is no sense in waisting Shane's D on Brewer.

I know this is the Rockets/Clips thread but, Houston can beat anyone if we keep our turnovers low, challenge the defense, and make free throws. AND, can people stop worrying about our PF position. Carl Luis Hayes is averaging better than a double/double per game.

Oh, rockets over the clips in a close one since we probably won't play our stars for very long.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Do we want the Spurs or Jazz...
> 
> Or do we not have an option anymore?


I more worried about home court advantage than i am about which team we play. I dont like our chances against either of them if we have to go into their building 4 times.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It would be great to see the Rockets face the Jazz again, but they are a different team. They are doing better than last year. We are a different team to but I'm not so sure we can match up with them in the playoffs. Last year wasn't a pleasant moment.

I thought home court was no longer an option for us? I guess we should try to win this game without using he starters to much.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> I more worried about home court advantage than i am about which team we play. I dont like our chances against either of them if we have to go into their building 4 times.


After last year though, I really don't know what to hope for anymore.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, although it is the Clippers, we are making this game look easy...

ball moving well, and everything...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man Tmac is such an underrated passer. I honestly think he is a better passer then both Kobe, and Lebron

Yes, I said it...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice Tmac shooting 2-11. Not a good way to go into the post season... 

BTW, Go Spurs!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rockets win 93-75. McGrady didn't have a good shooting night but he did get 11 assists. Good thing everyone else step up. It's always good to see that.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> BTW, Go Spurs!


Blasphemy!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am glad that we got the win. Now it's the rematch of last years playoffs.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(250, 0, 40) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">LOS ANGELES CLIPPERS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3237">Al Thornton</a>, SF</td><td>29</td><td>1-8</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2197">Josh Powell</a>, PF</td><td>20</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>10</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=91">Elton Brand</a>, PF</td><td>41</td><td>5-14</td><td>0-0</td><td>8-8</td><td>3</td><td>9</td><td>12</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>18</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=566">Cuttino Mobley</a>, SG</td><td>37</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1823">Smush Parker</a>, PG</td><td>29</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=497">Corey Maggette</a>, SF</td><td>36</td><td>8-18</td><td>2-3</td><td>4-5</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>22</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3203">Nick Fazekas</a>, PF</td><td>19</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=440">Brevin Knight</a>, PG</td><td>16</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2188">Quinton Ross</a>, SG</td><td>8</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1706">Dan Dickau</a>, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3240">Marcus Williams</a>, F</td><td>3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=847">Tim Thomas</a>, PF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP SORE ACHILLES</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>28-75</strong></td><td><strong>3-8</strong></td><td><strong>16-17</strong></td><td><strong>11</strong></td><td><strong>34</strong></td><td><strong>45</strong></td><td><strong>12</strong></td><td><strong>2</strong></td><td><strong>5</strong></td><td><strong>14</strong></td><td><strong>16</strong></td><td><strong>75</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>37.3%</strong></td><td><strong>37.5%</strong></td><td><strong>94.1%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 16 (23)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>33</td><td>3-10</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>32</td><td>10-14</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>10</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>22</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td>20</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>2</td><td>7</td><td>9</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>33</td><td>2-11</td><td>0-5</td><td>3-4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>11</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=376">Bobby Jackson</a>, SG</td><td>31</td><td>6-14</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>23</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>18</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3081">Mike Harris</a>, F</td><td>10</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>15</td><td>1-8</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td>15</td><td>3-7</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1029">Loren Woods</a>, C</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>38-92</strong></td><td><strong>8-28</strong></td><td><strong>9-14</strong></td><td><strong>15</strong></td><td><strong>32</strong></td><td><strong>47</strong></td><td><strong>25</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>3</strong></td><td><strong>5</strong></td><td><strong>14</strong></td><td><strong>93</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>41.3%</strong></td><td><strong>28.6%</strong></td><td><strong>64.3%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 6 (6)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> PLAYERS: None - TEAMS (def3sec): None - COACHES: None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Ron Garretson , Gary Zielinski , Sean Corbin <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 18,386<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:02<br><p></p></div>


----------

